# December '06 Challenge Photos - "Hot & Cold" - Sponsored by Lensbabies.com



## TwistMyArm (Jan 2, 2007)

Only 19 photos for the December challenge, but they're great photos. Thanks to all who participated and good luck. The photos can be viewed here:

Hot and Cold

Also thanks again to Lensbabies.com for sponsoring another great challenge.

You may notice that in the gallery some files appear larger then 150KB, but every photo included was less then 150KB when uploaded to the gallery.

Please keep in mind that we are trying to keep this challenge anonymous (and unbiased) when it comes to both the submitting and the voting. Please avoid sharing your opinions about any specific photos until after the voting has completed and the winner is announced.

Please read the titles carefully in order to avoid confusion before voting. The photos may not be sorted in the correct order so to ensure you view them in proper order scroll to the bottom of the page and where it says "Display Options" ensure you select Sorted By: "Image Name" Sort Order: "Ascending" and then click on the "Show Images" button.

After viewing the photos please take the opportunity to vote for your favorite. Good luck to all. If there are any questions please let us know.

The mods/admins of thephotoforum.com may decide the winner from the top five submitted photos. The winner of the photo challenge will be contacted by Private Message (PM) on the day that the winner is announced. If the winner does not respond to the PM within 30 days they will not receive their prize and it will be put towards a future challenge. If we are unable to ship the intended prize to the winner do to his/her location we will provide another prize of equal value. 

The polls will be open for the next seven days.


----------



## zaramuni (Jan 2, 2007)

I didn't get to particpate, couldn't think of a creative way to do hot and cold, so I am very impressed with the submissions!


----------



## bryanwhite (Jan 3, 2007)

I was new enough when this contest started that I didn't quite understand how it all worked.  Therefore, I didn't participate.  That will be the last time of that.

Well, I've made my decision.  Boy, was it tough.  All the photos are nice, and in so many different ways.


----------



## Brienicole (Jan 6, 2007)

I enjoyed the different interpertation(sp) of them all but I think the one i voted for was unique and caught my eye right off!


----------



## Corry (Jan 9, 2007)

Just to let y'all know, there will be a delay in the announcment of the winner while we look into some possible complications with this month's voting.


----------



## hobbes28 (Jan 9, 2007)

After researching the voting for this month, we have discovered that the photographer for photo #10 was not anonymous, therefore violating the rules of the photo challenge.  Having people join the forum with the sole purpose of casting votes for your image is cheating, not acceptable, and is grounds for disqualification from the challenge.

If you have any questions/comments/concerns, please send them to one of the moderators of the forum or one of the administrators via PM instead of starting the debate here.  This will be the only warning.


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2007)

The TPF Photo Challenge FAQ's are spelled out clearly. 

Specifically, it was discovered this month there were violations against these two rules:



> The Monthly Challenge submissions must all be anonymous. Images that have been previously posted on TPF will be disqualified. Images with watermarks, signatures, or any distinguishing marks that identify the photographer will be disqualified.
> 
> Each registered member is only able to vote once. If it comes to our attention that a member may have employed methods to artificially inflate the number of votes for their photo (such as created multiple accounts), we will investigate. If we determine anything fraudulent has occurred, the member will be banned.


Thank you for your continued cooperation.


----------



## argy92 (Jan 9, 2007)

HOW DO I POST A PICTURE FOR JANUARY'S COMPETITION?:thumbup:


----------



## justinthedud99 (Jan 9, 2007)

Photo 10 is a good photo y did it get disqualified???? :-(


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

As mentioned...


hobbes28 said:


> After researching the voting for this month, we have discovered that the photographer for photo #10 was not anonymous, therefore violating the rules of the photo challenge.  Having people join the forum with the sole purpose of casting votes for your image is cheating, not acceptable, and is grounds for disqualification from the challenge.


----------



## argy92 (Jan 9, 2007)

Was photo 10 disqualified because it is a really good picture????


----------



## nicko0259 (Jan 9, 2007)

Don't disqualified photo 10 ,My friend work hard on it.


----------



## joe23 (Jan 9, 2007)

photo 10 is so cool i dont understand why he would be disqualified


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

It was disqualified because 'your friend' asked a bunch of 'their friends' to come and vote for it.  That is cheating...hard work or not.  

If you can not abide by the rules of the contest...then feel free to submit your images to other contests on other sites...but please refrain from doing so on this forum.


----------



## manfred911 (Jan 9, 2007)

So my friend lost because he wanted to show his photo to his friends


----------



## Arch (Jan 9, 2007)

hmmm.... all these protests from just two IP addresses.... strange.... :mrgreen:

no harm done... but it is fairer this way.


----------



## markc (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, he did change his posting style slightly on that last one. Gotta give him that.


----------



## Big Mike (Jan 9, 2007)

manfred911 said:


> So my friend lost because he wanted to show his photo to his friends


The contest rules clearly state that in this contest the photos and photographers must be anonymous.  It's clear that this was not the case.  

If you friend wants to show their photo to their friends...then they can do so without entering it into this contest.


----------



## habs24 (Jan 9, 2007)

:flower:


----------



## terri (Jan 9, 2007)

It's been swell!     
Thanks for playing.


----------



## habs25 (Jan 9, 2007)

TPF RULES ALL!!!!


----------



## TwistMyArm (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey everyone thanks for your patience this month. We appologize for the delays. 
That being said we've decided that photo08 is the winner with 15 votes. Photo08 was submitted by clarinetjwd





Nice job clarinetjwd!


----------

